# WCG Multi-thread question



## suraswami (Jul 29, 2009)

I am currently running WCG on a dual-core X2 BE2400 @2.3Ghz with 1V (yup under volted) with a Gigabyte 740G v1.0 + 2GB ram on XP running 24/7 dedicated machine.  Right now my watt consumption is 80W peak.  Planning to replace the PSU with EE Antec 380W which I bought a while ago.

Anyway I have 3 options right now to churn out more,

1. Ofcourse OC the BE2400 to say 2.8Ghz at around 1.3V.
2. Put in my retired X2 5600 F3 and OC to 3Ghz (might try to under volt)
3. Move my PII X4 810 which runs OCed 3 Ghz 24/7, run 2 instances in one XP (if that is possible) with each instance using 2 cores or put a virtual in XP, dedicate 2 cores and run similarly 2 instances.

1 and 2 is easier options, but with option 3 is it possible?  will it scale to all four cores and work more even if I put one instance?

Hope my question is not confusing.

Thanks in advance for guidance.


----------



## scope54 (Jul 30, 2009)

i'd say just oc the be2400


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

AFAIK WCG uses infinate cores. You could have a quad socket Dunnington and use them all. It assigns one work unit for every core, or thread, I'm not sure which.

I wouldn't mess with virtual machines and such, one work unit per core is fine, and thats too much crap to go through IMO


----------



## suraswami (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok, I oced the 2400 to 2.8Ghz with 20W increase in power.  Just for kicks I put in a single core S939 + X1600 pro also to work consuming another 110w.  Just going to see when my wife beats me up and then shut these machines lol.


----------

